# If YOU could stock a LFS..



## brownshoes77 (Dec 2, 2012)

What would you pick out of this list? I'm trying to help a friend out opening up a local fish store and he gave me this list to choose 20 species from. It would be amazing if I could get your opinions on what you'd like to see when you walk into an LFS

Aulonocara	baenschi F1
Aulonocara	baenschi 
Aulonocara	sp. "Chitande Type Masinje" F 2
Aulonocara	sp. "Chitande Type Nkhomo" F 1
Aulonocara	sp. "Chitande Type Nkhomo" 
Aulonocara	sp. "Chitande Type North" "Nkhata Bay"
Aulonocara	sp. "Eureka"
Aulonocara	sp. "Albino Eureka"
Aulonocara	gertrudae "Jumbo Blue" F 1
Aulonocara	hansbaenschi "Cobue"
Aulonocara	hueseri "Midnight" F 1
Aulonocara	hueseri "Midnight" 
Aulonocara	kandeense "Blue Orchid" F 2
Aulonocara	kandeense "Blue Orchid" 
Aulonocara	koningsi "Mbenji"
Aulonocara	sp. "Lwanda" "Red Top" F 1
Aulonocara	sp. "Maisoni"
Aulonocara	sp. "Maisoni"
Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Rubin Red"
Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Chipoka"
Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Maleri Island" F 1
Aulonocara	sp. "Mamalela" "Lemon Jake" F 1
Aulonocara	sp. "Maulana Bicolor"
Aulonocara	maylandi "Sulfurhead" F 1
Aulonocara	sp. "OB"
Aulonocara	sp. "Orange Collar" "Tanzania"
Aulonocara	sp. "Sanga Bay"
Aulonocara	saulosi "Greenface" F 2
Aulonocara	stuartgranti "Chilumba" F2
Aulonocara	stuartgranti "Chilumba" 
Aulonocara	stuartgranti "Ngara" F 2
Aulonocara	stuartgranti "Ngara" 
Aulonocara	sp. "Usisya" "Flavesant"
Aulonocara	sp. "Walteri"
Aulonocara	sp. "Walerti"
Aulonocara	sp. "Yellow Collar" F 2

OTHER LAKE MALAWI CICHLIDS
GENUS	SPECIES
Assorted African Cichlids	Various Species
Aristochromis	christyi
Astatotilapia	calliptera "Blue" "Chisumulu Island"
Buccochromis	nototaenia
Champsochromis	caeruleus "Trout"
Chilotilapia	euchilus
Chilotilapia	rhoadesii
Copadichromis	borleyi "Mara" WILD
Copadichromis	borleyi "Namalenje" WILD
Copadichromis	borleyi "Red Fin"
Copadichromis	chrysonotus
Copadichromis	trewavasae "Mloto Likoma" WILD
Cynotilapia	sp. "Cobue" Orange Back"
Cynotilapia	sp. "Elongatus Chitimba" WILD
Cynotilapia	sp. "Jalo" "Jalo Reef" F 1
Cynotilapia	sp. "Lion" "Lions Cove" F 1
Cynotilapia	sp. "Hara" "White Top Galireya" WILD
Cyrtocara moorii "Blue Dolphin"
Cyrtocara moorii "Blue Dolphin"
Dimidiochromis	compressiceps
Labeotropheus	fuelleborni "OB"
Labeotropheus	trewavasae "Lion's Cove" F 2
Labeotropheus	trewavasae "RT x OR"
Labidochromis	caerlueus "White"
Labidochromis	chisumulae
Labidochromis	sp. "Hongi" "Red Top Kimpuma"
Labidochromis	sp. "Mbamba Yellow Top"
Labidochromis	sp. "Perlmutt"
Lethrinops	albus F 1
Melanochromis	auratus
Melanochromis	chipokae
Melanochromis	joanjohnsonae "Exasperatus"
Melanochromis	johanni "Gome" F 1
Melanochromis	parallelus "Fuscus"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	aurora WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	callainos "Cobalt Zebra"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	callainos "Cobalt Zebra" "OB Female Chitande Island" WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Dolphin"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Elongatus Chewere" WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	estherae "Red Zebra"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	lombardoi "Kenyi"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	pyrsonotus "Red Dorsal Zebra" "Nakantenga" WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	zebra "Nkhata Bay BB"
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Zebra Chilumba" 
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Zebra Chilumba" WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Zebra Gold" "OB Females" WILD
Metriaclima (Pseudotropheus)	sp. "Zebra Long Pelvic Mdoka" F 1
Naevochromis	chrysogaster
Naevochromis	chrysogaster
Nimbochromis	fuscotaeniatus
Nimbochromis	linni
Nimbochromis	livingstoni
Nimbochromis	polystigma
Nimbochromis	venustus
Nimbochromis	venustus WILD
Otopharynx	lithobates "Yellow Blaze"
Otopharynx	sp. "Spots"
Petrotilapia	sp. "Chitimba" "Thick Bar"
Placidochromis	sp. "Blue Otter"
Placidochromis	electra "Deep Water Hap"
Placidochromis	sp. "Jalo" F 1
Placidochromis	milomo "VC 10"
Placidochromis	sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
Protomelas	sp. "Steveni Taiwan Tanzania"
Protomelas	taeniolatus "Red Empress"
Protomelas	taeniolatus "Tangerine Tiger"
Pseudotropheus	sp. "Acei" "Luwala" WILD
Pseudotropheus	crabro "Bumble Bee"
Pseudotropheus	sp. "Elongtaus Chailosi" 
Pseudotropheus	sp. "Elongatus Ornatus"
Pseudotropheus	perspicax "Red Top Ndumbi"
Pseudotropheus	polit
Pseudotropheus	sp. "Red Top Gallireya"
Pseudotropheus	socolofi 
Pseudotropheus	socolofi "Snow White"
Pseudotropheus	williamsi "Mkondwe Orange"
Sciaenochromis	fryeri "Electric Blue"

LAKE TANGANYIKA CICHLIDS
GENUS	SPECIES
Altolamprologus	calvus "Black"
Altolamprologus	compressiceps "Black"
Altolamprologus	compressiceps "Gold Face"
Altolamprologus	compressiceps "Orange" "Mwela"
Altolamprologus	compressiceps "Red" "Lufubu"
Ctenochromis	horei
Cyphotilapia	frontosa "Seven Stripe"
Cyphotilapia	frontosa "Six Stripe"
Julidochromis	marlieri
Julidochromis	ornatus
Julidochromis	regani "Kipili"
"Lamprologus"	caudopunctatus "Red Fin"
Lepidiolamprologus	elongatus
Neolamprologus	brevis "Kitumba Orange Belly"
Neolamprologus	brichardi "Kiku" "Blue Face"
Neolamprologus	cylindricus
Neolamprologus	nigriventris
Neolamprologus	pulcher "Daffodil"
Ophthalmotilapia	ventralis "Kambwimba"
Tropheus	duboisi "White Band"
Tropheus	moorii "Bemba" "Orange Flame"
Tropheus	moorii "Ikola Kaiser"
Tropheus	moorii "Moliro"

ALL OTHER OLD WORLD CICHLIDS - PAIRS AVAILABLE ONLY WHERE LISTED©
GENUS	SPECIES
Astatotilapia	latifasciata "Zebra Obliquidens"
Astatotilapia	nubila 
Etroplus	maculatus "Orange Chromide" WILD
"Haplochromis"	sp. "Fire"
"Haplochromis"	sp. "Flameback"
Hemichromis	sp. "Guinea I" "Kolente Forest Jewel"
Limbochromis	robertsi
Nanochromis	transvestitus
Pelvicachromis	lucanusii "Blue Fin Roloffi" 
Pelvicachromis	pulcher "Common Kribensis"
Pelvicachromis	rubrolabiatus "Dikiya"
Pelvicachromis	signatus
Pelvicachromis	taeniatus "Bipindi"
Pelvicachromis	taeniatus "Kienke"
Pelvicachromis	taeniatus "Lokundje"
Pelvicachromis	taeniatus "Makoure"
Pelvicachromis	taeniatus "Nyete"
Steatocranus	tinanti "Elongate Buffalo Head"


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd first eliminate the common ones, like "assorted africans" and bumblebee. 
Then I'd eliminate the ones that fishkeepers know not to buy like auratus and kenyi.
Then if you have two of one species, like Chitande Type Nkhomo and Chitande Type Nkhomo F1, I would only stock the F1.
Also, you seem to have a few listed twice.

At the end, I'd come up with a chart. How much you buy them for vs. how much you can sell them for and then keep the ones that have the most profit.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I'd stick to a specialty, dislike stores that spread themselves too thin.
I too would eliminate commons as well as any haps that grow over 11" too much of a niche market, not everybody has a 8 ft tank. 
For mbuna would stick to species with pretty boys and girls, with haps would dabble with 1 of most of the genus's. A couple of peacocks that are distinctly different. 
And finally with tangs would want a bit of everything a couple of options for rock dwellers (alto+julie+cados), bottom dwellers (shellies+sandsifters) as well as the brichardi a couple of tropheus and a fronnie variant.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

brownshoes77 said:


> Aulonocara	hansbaenschi "Cobue"
> Aulonocara	sp. "Lwanda" "Red Top" F 1
> Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Rubin Red"
> Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Maleri Island" F 1
> ...


I could not get to 20, but here is what I would do.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

brownshoes77 said:


> Aulonocara	sp. "Chitande Type Nkhomo" F 1
> Aulonocara	gertrudae "Jumbo Blue" F 1
> Aulonocara	hueseri "Midnight" F 1
> Aulonocara	sp. "Maleri" "Maleri Island" F 1
> ...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd spend money on show tanks, that show what he can offer, and then stock some of the basics mentioned, and offer discount for special orders.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

brownshoes77 said:


> What would you pick out of this list? I'm trying to help a friend out opening up a local fish store and he gave me this list to choose 20 species from. It would be amazing if I could get your opinions on what you'd like to see when you walk into an LFS


That depends. If I was rich and opening a store to sell cool species to advanced hobbyists, then I'd go one way since I have no intention of making a profit.

If I was actually trying to make a profitable living from a fish store, I'd stock what ever species looked the most colorful at a small afordable size.
(Although, I'd never sell hybrids or fish that are inappropriate for an aquarium.)

Kevin


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that the only peacocks that sell to the general public are the colored males. The gray females will not get sold or only sell to true hobbyists interested in breeding fish. A fish that doesn't sell is taking money out of your friend's pocket every day.

Unless he can buy only full colored males, I would not stock any peacocks or haps unless they are requested. The more colorful mbuna (even the common ones) are the better choice to stock for a store from a business standpoint.

Andy


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> Keep in mind that the only peacocks that sell to the general public are the colored males. The gray females will not get sold or only sell to true hobbyists interested in breeding fish. A fish that doesn't sell is taking money out of your friend's pocket every day. Andy


This is true. However, stores will sell pairs m/f at an attractive price to move the females. Or sell many younger ones before they colour up and leave one show male N.F.S.!


----------

